# RDP from Win7 fails on 2k8 Server



## decz (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey all, ok here's the deal. I have a Win2k8 DC and a Win2k8 Term Server in a domain configured for RDP from local client machines to the TermServer. Now, the Windows XP computers can RDP to the TS with no issue. However, the Win7 machines will tell me the domain credentials I am using are incorrect (even domain admin credentials). The Win7 machines will only work if I use the Terminal Servers LOCAL admin account or other LOCAL accounts that have admin rights.

Through my testing I have found that if I change the Terminal Service Configuration - Security Layer from Negotiate (default) to RDP Security Layer then the Win7 RDP will work and accept domain credentials. 

My question is why do the XP machines work just fine using the Security Layer - Negotiate but RDP Security Layer is needed for my Win7 machines to work. I'm guessing this may be a misconfiguration on my part or maybe something I have to change on the Win7 machines...?


Thanks in advance!


----------

